# Parts HEL(L)P



## schowyen (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello, 
1999 z3 2.8 roadster here.
does anyone know where I can find a trunk hood and/or drivers side door? Rear left quarter panel would be very helpful too.

Just links or SOMETHING! There are no parts out here or junkyards that can help. 

Thanks so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bion (Jun 17, 2011)

maybe post an area you are in. those parts will cost a fortune to ship


----------

